# Cracker Barrel -- 2016 Halloween



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm on board! I love this thread every year.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Yessssss I LOVE Cracker Barrel!!! Last year I went in the first week of July and they had everything set up, and then a couple days after that our At Home store started setting up. So first week of July is huuuuge for me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My birthday is mid July and last year my sister and I went to eat there a couple of weeks before my birthday and they had everything out. She bought me a gorgeous small witch that day!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I constantly see their commercial's on TV, keep hoping they are coming to California 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cracker Barrel is another store (actually restaurant with a cool seasonal halloween gift shop) that I have come to look forward to seeing what halloween items and props they get in. I checked last year's thread and they started putting things online and in store around first part of July. So we are getting close! I don't have a store in state yet so am counting on the rest of you guys to keep an eye out and post photos. CB does list some of their halloween items/props online to buy so those of us without a nearby restaurant/store can sometime get lucky that way. I have ordered twice from them this way and it went smoothly so can recommend if you don't want to ask someone to pick something up for you and ship. Seem to recall their shipping in the past was reasonable.
> 
> On checking their website today I see they are in 46 states. Out west they are now in Arizona and currently opening new stores in Nevada, Las Vegas area come this summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

We stopped at a few when I was driving back east with my Son a few weeks ago. They had 4th of July and beach out. I figure they will be in full swing to picked over when I make the reverse trip in August.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I looked back at my timeline photos last night and found the picture of me and the witch my sister bought me there last summer and it was July 13. They had everything out by then.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I looked back at my timeline photos last night and found the picture of me and the witch my sister bought me there last summer and it was July 13. They had everything out by then.


This. They definitely start putting out Autumn/Halloween stuff by the first half of July. ( not long after July 4th has passed ). I bought my first item last year from CB on July 17th .


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Our Cracker Barrel puts out some things in September but the Halloween decorations are geared for little kids. Nothing
you could use in a haunt or set around the house..... kind of like Wal-mart.... oh well..... can't have everything I suppose


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I was looking back on last years thread and it seems you first started seeing items on July 11. GOS. Next day we started seeing in store purchases from other members. I think they offer some unique interesting stuff Rigormorter. I suppose to some it may be a little cutsey but I've never been able to walk out of there at Halloween time empty handed.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

The estimates here are pretty accurate, we go to a Blues Festival each year and stop at Cracker Barrel then for the Halloween stuff. However we first read the reviews here which happen the week before we go. Our posts the last couple years were on the 15th and 18th respectively which would put the reviews on this page starting around July 8th and 11th. Its perfect timing for us and has become a tradition of our Blues Festival. You can't beat Halloween, Blues, and Brews. (that's the Marshall Blues Festival for those who live in Michigan and there are 2 Cracker Barrels on the way via 94 from Metro airport)

http://jameshalloweenparty.com/notes/?p=794
http://jameshalloweenparty.com/notes/?p=805


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Here in Orlando, Florida, there are multiple Cracker Barrels. But my favorite so far is the one on Orange Blossom Trail just past Gatorland (yes, there actually is a theme park here based on alligators; there's even a zip line that lets you fly over them, if that's your idea of a good time). There's a Halloween store along the way that's open all year long too. Like a lot of you, I look forward to seeing the irresistible goodies CB is going to feature, like the stuffed Purple People Eater that sang its own song they had two years ago. Yes, some of their stuff is sort of cutsie. But then there are also things like last year's blue tooth pumpkin jack o'lantern speaker. It's still in my den paired with my IPhone. Last year I did an episode of my YouTube channel, _The Last Wander of Mars_, on Cracker Barrel and the Halloween treasures it offered called _"Oh! Those Whacky Halloween Decorations,"_ mostly featuring the unboxing, assembly and demonstration of what was called The Ghost Game. This is a three-foot tall motorized bump-and-go ghost that rolls around singing and dancing to the theme to _Ghostbusters_ while careening off the walls until you hunt it down and shoot it with an infrared gun. Then it screams, changes color and, after the third shot, stops in its tracks. Course, you only need to nudge it to bring it back to life. When the lady at Cracker Barrel showed me this thing in the store, I remember turning to her and saying, "How in the world am I supposed to live without this?"

Anyway, for anybody that's interested, here's the link to that episode. 

https://youtu.be/M7QJV-x4VVk

I can hardly wait to see what they come up with this year!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

DavyKnoles said:


> Here in Orlando, Florida, there are multiple Cracker Barrels. But my favorite so far is the one on Orange Blossom Trail just past Gatorland (yes, there actually is a theme park here based on alligators; there's even a zip line that lets you fly over them, if that's your idea of a good time). There's a Halloween store along the way that's open all year long too. Like a lot of you, I look forward to seeing the irresistible goodies CB is going to feature, like the stuffed Purple People Eater that sang its own song they had two years ago. Yes, some of their stuff is sort of cutsie. But then there are also things like last year's blue tooth pumpkin jack o'lantern speaker. It's still in my den paired with my IPhone. Last year I did an episode of my YouTube channel, _The Last Wander of Mars_, on Cracker Barrel and the Halloween treasures it offered called _"Oh! Those Whacky Halloween Decorations,"_ mostly featuring the unboxing, assembly and demonstration of what was called The Ghost Game. This is a three-foot tall motorized bump-and-go ghost that rolls around singing and dancing to the theme to _Ghostbusters_ while careening off the walls until you hunt it down and shoot it with an infrared gun. Then it screams, changes color and, after the third shot, stops in its tracks. Course, you only need to nudge it to bring it back to life. When the lady at Cracker Barrel showed me this thing in the store, I remember turning to her and saying, "How in the world am I supposed to live without this?"
> 
> Anyway, for anybody that's interested, here's the link to that episode.
> 
> ...


Lol awesome video. My 4 y/o loved watching the ghost zoom across on the skateboard 

Ike's phone


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My sister bought the purple people eater and even dressed as him/her a few years ago.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Like I said before, our Cracker Barrel had all of their merchandise out by the 7th of July. And this evening we went and had dinner and they actually had some Halloween clearance that they're clearing out from the backroom. Just a few small things from last year like the owl salt and pepper shakers, some Halloween napkins, Halloween plates, several small LED pumpkins and a shelf of all of the witch/zombie tumbler cups. Apparently they keep the stuff that doesn't sell in the back and now that the next thing they're getting in will be Halloween they're clearing out all old merchandise they put away from last year to make room in backstock.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Headed to Cracker Barrel tomorrow to check.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, I can't wait! Cracker Barrel has become a store I look forward to checking out as well, and I'm lucky because my Mom and her sister (my Aunt), regularly go to a Cracker Barrel near them for dinner, so they'll often check out stuff for me. Last year I wanted a few things but ultimately decided to buy the Bump & Grind Ghost - it rolls around & plays Ghostbusters and you can 'shoot' a ray gun at it. After seeing a video someone here kindly posted, I knew my young kids would adore it, as would all the cousins & friends who come by for Halloween. But - for ME, I really wanted that zombie flowerpot. I couldn't justify more spending though, so I passed it up. Luckily for me, my Mom must have heard that tone of voice that said I wanted it, because she bought one & gave it to me for my birthday in September! A little paint makeover, and et voila! Now one of my favorite spooky little Halloween finds! 









Can't wait to find out what they offer this year!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I went to Cracker Barrel Last year and cleaned them out of Zombie cups and Witch cups! I got them for half off and gave them to a lot of my friends for gifts! I like their stuff as well and will be checking to see what is put out as well as what is on the website! I love that flower pot but it was sold out when I went last year!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I love Cracker Barrel for Halloween. I have collected their cool mugs that they've put out the last couple years and I'm hoping that they continue with new ones this year. Sadly, I missed out on that awesome LED equipped haunted house picture they were selling last year because despite visiting in late July they had already sold out of them! 

Can't wait to see what they do this year!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Haven't seen any of this year's Halloween yet. Usually the ones near us start to put their goodies up right after they clear out the 4th of July merchandise, so we should be seeing some of it soon. They always have great stuff. I remember one time, about 12 years ago, that Pumpkinqueen and I were going from NC to FL back home from visiting my folks, and we stopped at five different CBs along the way to look for a ghost lamp that they had that year.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Just spoke to my local store in Manchester, TN they will have Halloween stuff out on Wednesday morning here. So might want to check with local ones around you and see if it will be around the same time.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I called my store in Pennsville NJ they are also putting out Halloween Wednesday. The clerk was surprised anyone knew, I explained true Halloween fans want first pick and have means of getting info.


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 28, 2014)

We ate there last night and they are still decked out for summer. I figure within the next week most of that will be put on clearance and the fall/Halloween merchandise will hit the shelves.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Do they sell Fall/ Halloween in their online store?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nox Eterna said:


> Do they sell Fall/ Halloween in their online store?



Yes, they do albeit a limited number of items. I don't have store in my state, yet fingers crossed, and have ordered halloween from them a few times over the past two years. I thought shipping for the items I ordered was reasonable. Felt better ordering over the phone giving my credit card that way and found everyone I spoke with to be extremely nice and helpful. I will caution that the online stuff sells out weeks before halloween so don't wait too long. One year with SKU in hand someone was nice enough to check store stock and they sent me the items from a store. Nice company to buy from.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hubby picked up some Cracker Barrel sharp white cheddar cheese sticks tonight from our grocery in California and I see their commercials quite often on TV now. Hopefully both signs that they are getting their brand out there and soon will be opening stores out here. The cheese was pretty yummy.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll be heading by my local store tomorrow evening most likely. Last year they had that cool Haunted House LED & sounds equipped picture and all my local stores sold out of them within 5 days!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hubby picked up some Cracker Barrel sharp white cheddar cheese sticks tonight from our grocery in California and I see their commercials quite often on TV now. Hopefully both signs that they are getting their brand out there and soon will be opening stores out here. The cheese was pretty yummy.


I am laughing. I saw on my newsfeed you posted in this thread, I rushed over to see PHOTOS! 
Cheese? hahahahaha
False alarm. 
Although, now I do want some cheese.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm also always up for cheese! 

But I was another who saw this post bumped up & thought "Yippee! Maybe there are photos!" LOL!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Our At Home is ipening this summer.I am hoping they don't skip over Halloween since they put stuff out so early.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilda said:


> I am laughing. I saw on my newsfeed you posted in this thread, I rushed over to see PHOTOS!
> Cheese? hahahahaha
> False alarm.
> Although, now I do want some cheese.



ROTFLOL. I have a following???....LOL. For you and Jenn&MattFromPA, here's your photo:









The halloween rats love it too. Just saw another C&B commercial this morning. This was for their packaged Mac and Cheese dinner. I swear they are taunting me knowing they are still out of reach. I checked their website for any halloween merchandise being uploaded but nothing yet.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Was scrolling through Instagram and found this! 









Will be headed to mine tomorrow! Here's hoping!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great find! So I spy...two things I already kind of have--the eyeball doorbell like the ones At Home and Big Lots had last year, this one in the white/black coloring....and their version of the Grandinroad eyeball spheres (mine from GR are due to ship 7/11).


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Glad to see One picture up and some of the stuff looks like from last years display. Planning to go to lunch and hopefully have pictures between 1pm - 2pm central time.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Chuckling that I'm not the only one who saw this at the top and tried to contain my excitement hoping for pictures. Can't wait for the details TN Horrorfan. Looks like their eyeball orbs are blue unless it is just the photo. Thanks to all of you that keep us informed


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, I'll be interested to see the price on the eyeballs. Can't wait to see what new things they have this season!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay! So I WAS actually a little disappointed because I just felt like this couldn't be everything. As it turns out my CB will be getting another shipment of Halloween stuff in tomorrow and will be putting it out tomorrow too! So here's hoping for more! Nothing incredible really stuck out for me...a couple of the same pieces from last year. The witch has a treat bowl and she talks, the broom is animated and moves around the floor. The eyeball orbs are $7 a piece, which I'm getting 8 from Grandin Road for like $24 so GR had the better deal there. I DID purchase the large white orb. It's actually an LED eyeball that lights up and has a couple sayings. The only reason I bought it(I'm not a fan of animatronics) is because it has the option for lights only. The lights only option is very pretty. At $35 it was a liiiiiitle bit pricey than what I would normally care to spend on something like this. 









Here's a video of the orb


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

How much was that Candy Bowl witch? 

I plan on heading up to my local one tomorrow or Friday night and will report back! I'll be bummed if they don't have at least one Halloween mug. They've had some great ones the last few years.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Dang wasn't able to go Today, work is way to busty. So maybe I can hit it up another day. 

Ike's phone


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Really like that witch up on the wall, yes it's a little on cute side 

Ike's phone


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like their eyeball orbs are all different as opposed to the GR all green. $7.00 though. Hmmm.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope I can get a broom this time!!!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Stopped in to my local one in St. Charles, MO after work and nada. They've replaced the 4th of July stuff with peacocks/etc. Hopefully it's coming within a week or two.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spotted this youtube video of Cracker Barrel halloween posted today.






Feeling a bit seasick watching it but it's nice to see. Looks to be pretty much that same display from the photo posted. Can't count how many times the person filming said "Can't believe halloween is out already. It's July 6". 

So far it looks to me like a number of items Or very similar items I've seen at other sources in the past. The eyeballs from GR, the eyeball doorbell from Target/At Home/Big Lots, the lit print of the house reminds me of Kirkland's. The broom has been out for a while. All good items but hoping for a few totally unique to them ones too, like the Haunted Vacuum, Haunted Suitcase, Haunted "Thing" lamp from yers past.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Anybody know how much the broom is?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone know how much the crystal ball is?

I was there but literally could not get the box to look at it!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't know how much the crystal ball was, I had the same problem. However, the eyeball orbs where I was at were only $4.99.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

The crystal ball is $34.99 (and bigger than I thought it would be). I bought that and one of the Linus shirts to get in the mood for funkin carving. The person working the floor told me that they are expecting shipments of new Halloween/Fall merchandise every week for a few weeks. Darn it, I guess I'll have to keep going back.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Headed to my local store today. Just had out pretty much what others have posted. Nothing jumped out at me at all. They do have the same animated haunted house picture I picked up last year for those that missed it before it sold out. I couldn't walk away from Halloween stuff after so many months of not seeing it in stores so I picked up 1 of each of the eyeballs. I do have the GR ones but have to say these are more detailed and 3D looking. The multi-colors enticed me also. They were $4.99 each. GR sold them in a set with 2 sizes. These were only in the large size. Also no sticker on back lol.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I just picked up the haunted house picture, broom, a pair of blue eyes and a pair of brown. No green at my store.
There is another animated painting this year, but it is only 3 hanging spooky lights. Didn't like it nearly as much as the other.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Picked up the broom, crystal ball, great pumpkin t-shirt, and a light up witch potion bottle that I thought was cool. I agree with Vsalv that the new pic is not as cool as last years, but they do have a batch of last years available for those who missed out. The only knock on the crystal ball is it does not appear to be too bright, but I have not changed out the batteries yet, maybe that will help. It will do fine in any dimly lit area so I an not too concerned.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Its dark now in Michigan and using the crystal ball light the eyeball part is still kinda dim, however the colors are bright. Below is an observation that suddenly hit me, perhaps I am reading too much into this, perhaps there is an easy explanation, but here is my question, how does this thing work?

When first seeing it on video (and at home now) I assumed there was a large half eye that swivels right next to the globe, but if that were the case, I would see the eye when it changes colors as a crystal ball. That means the image I see must be a projection of the eye, probably a little half eye that swivels far away from the globe. However if that were true I should see the outline of the different colored light bulbs, yet all I see is the eye. Perhaps the other color lights are hidden in the pupil of the little eye. I truly want to break it open to see how this is done. 

I made a short video in my basement of the prop which might be easier to see what I'm talking about than my ramblings above. I would be interested in anyone's opinion of how this thing works as I am truly not sure.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I will have to check in with them this week.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I noticed the eyeball in my store was incredibly dim. Even putting it under the table it was hard to see what it was. I picked up the color changing one from Big Lots last year so I controlled my must have impulse. I already had an animated broom from a few years back so I was in and out under $20.00. A first for me!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Hubby surprised me with a eyeball from Cracker Barrel when he came home from work on Friday. I think he is a keeper.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Did anyone get the cool cups they had last year? I got a witch one and a zombie one. The lids of the cups were really cool; a witch hat and a zombie brain.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

First Halloween trip to Cracker Barrel. Small display, but awesomely helpful and nice employees and some unexpectedly good stuff. Gonna be an annual pilgrimage. Five Gemmy doorbells (only 14.99), the obligatory eyeball crystal ball (wasn't gonna but it's pretty frickin cool in person) and two pictures that Belinda the awesome employee in Wrentham Ma brought to my attention. I got the last (for now) of the larger pictures they had (29.99). It is amazing. I almost feel silly having as many large animatronics as I do, and this painting on a wall in a darkened room will blow (most of them) away. It almost tells it's own story. Crazy. There better not be a whole slew of them coming out or I am in trouble, budgetwise.

It's July 11th and they have gone thru their entire two cases (24) of the picture I bought.

Mike


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ooooh like the industrial look of the hanging light bulb fixture. That's new to me. How much was it? 

The lit frame is nice. I think maybe Kirklands had the same one a few years ago. Missed out on theirs back then so will be sure to check CB's website to see if they list any of these items. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah the industrial light one is kind of creepy. 24.99. Eyeball 34.99. Bigger painting (which is amazing, again - I think I have to get another for my office at work) 29.99. It and the Gemmy eyeballs (14.99) might just be the best Halloween bargains I have ever gotten on new, non-discounted Halloween items.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Ghost of spookie- the industrial fixture is just a painting with backlights and sound, like the haunted house. In the picture it looks like a box for an actual fixture inside.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

So there is a brand new one opening up in here in Vegas next week, hoping that they have some Halloween up for their grand opening. Cannot wait , will report back with what I find. I have never been to one before, so excited.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

How much was the broom?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Still not showing Halloween under the Holidays section of their online store.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Still not showing Halloween under the Holidays section of their online store.


Yeah kinda surprising they don't have it listed yet. Last around this time was when they put it all up.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

More pics when I get home but I just got home from my local one and they had a ton of great stuff! New items as well. I added to my mug collection as the mummy and black cat were new!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> How much was the broom?


It was
$29.99


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Can someone tell me how much the mugs are? I checked online but they're not listed yet.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Mugs are only $6.99.

Here are the rest of my pics today. I nabbed all the mugs (not pictured is an owl fall pumpkin one that was in their fall display), a Bat Salt & Pepper shaker set and the haunted house LED picture. Cool selection of stuff and I didn't get all of it in pictures. I really like the pumpkin cart shakers and will pick those up next time I'm by there!



















































edit - sorry the pics being sideways, they aren't like that on my computer so not sure what's up with that.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

LOVE the MUGS! How about the Crystal Ball, do you recall how much that was? Thanks so much for posting pics!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

CHEFJULI said:


> LOVE the MUGS! How about the Crystal Ball, do you recall how much that was? Thanks so much for posting pics!


I think that is the Eyeball Orb you are referencing. $34.99.
Mike


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just wanted to post this that I saw on Big Lots website. This same picture is at Cracker Barrell for $29.99! Always like to help everyone save money when I can! *NEVERMIND, Gos corrected me, it is smaller and has different lighting effects! Sorry Cracker Barrel!*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw the Big Lots one in the store on Friday. It's pretty small. The images are similiar but the CB one in addition to being much larger also has other lighting effects the BL one doesn't.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw the Big Lots one in the store on Friday. It's pretty small. The images are similiar but the CB one in addition to being much larger also has other lighting effects the BL one doesn't.


Ohhhhhh, didn't catch that! I will edit. Thanks GOS!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW don't recall if anyone posted it yet or not but they have halloween items online to order. Their search engine could make it easier to find but here it is. The Haunted House print is listed (15x20inches). Not seeing the orb eyeball, the witch or the GR-style eyeballs though.

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/searc...ter=categoryid:1&query=halloween&categoryId=1

So having had great stuff like the haunted vacuum, haunted suitcase, the Thing lamp and other animated props from them in the past, this year kind of feels like a dud to me. Is there more in the restaurant/stores than what I've seen posted in photos so far? Has anyone asked them if there's more coming out in a month or so or is this it for this year?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So having had great stuff like the haunted vacuum, haunted suitcase, the Thing lamp and other animated props from them in the past, this year kind of feels like a dud to me. Is there more in the restaurant/stores than what I've seen posted in photos so far? Has anyone asked them if there's more coming out in a month or so or is this it for this year?


I'm feeling the same way so far, GoS! Last year my zombie flowerpot that my Mom bought me from CB was one of my favorite props (after I altered it a bit), and it & the bump & go Ghost that I bought there for our kids were HUGE hits with every child that played with them. I am kind of shocked that they don't have the ghost again (at least so far) because it plays the music from Ghostbusters, and the remake is out this year. 

Hopefully there will be more soon, but I don't really know.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I expect they won't be getting anything new in. Very disappointed this year as well. I hate it because I was hoping they'd bring back this cute little skeleton figurine with a top hat that you could lay on a flat surface and let his feet dangle off the side.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if the witch's broom will fall off of surfaces? I need something that won't fall down the stairs on accident and I am not sure if this is sophisticated to avoid doing that.


----------

